# Please identify composer/title to this piano piece ("Forest Polka" by Karl Hans???)



## deminimismax (Mar 6, 2015)

*Please identify composer/title to this piano piece ("Forest Polka" by Karl Hans???)*

Hi,

This seems to be a standard piano piece among young students in China (see image below for sheet music first page & a link to a Youtube video). Its title and composer are only listed in Chinese as "森林波尔卡"by"卡尔。汉斯", but I have not been able to found ANYTHING on this composer--or even what the composer's name really is in English/German...

Could you help me solve this mystery?

Kind regards:tiphat:

Max


----------

